# Who Needs a Water Park? pic heavy



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Took Anna to the park today, she wasn't into it. So I decided we'd wander down to the creek that is usually used by some ATV people..no one was there and Anna had a great time! She'd never really "been" in water before! Enjoy!

She kept trying to "eat" the water...



























And then we got the Zoomies IN the water...it was hilarious!













































Then she found this stick...after much barking at it, she decided to go check it out...











STRETCH!!!!


















I think her butt got hot....










I stick my tounge out at you!!! 



















She loved laying under this stump thing...









Okay, I'm dirty and nasty, let's get back in the car!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Water Zoomies! 

Does your car look like mine? Snuffle prints on the windows, hair, drool, dirt and sand everywhere?

And does it seem that the dirtier they are....the bigger the smile and more innocent the eyes????

she's a cutie patootie!

Jennifer


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a bunch of fun today.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

awwww, i wish i could take storm to a watering hole like that. there is one that i know of, but they fish there. i'm afraid of him getting a hook in him.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish I had a creek like that around here
She looked like she had a blast
Beautiful baby


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

She looks like she had a blast. I can't wait for the river and Great Slave Lake to "defrost" so that I can take Kiah swimming. I have 3 months more to wait most likely.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Gorgeous puppy! She looks like she is really having fun!

Lee


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I love the water zoomies, too cute. Very pretty girl. I bet the creek was full today, we have had more water than I have ever seen here. My pond was so full, over flowing and so were the neighbours. We were cut off from town when the main through road became a river. The dogs had a blast playing in the water in the dog yard and on our walk though.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, it was full, it's normally doesn't have that much water, and normally there are ATV people all in it mudding, but since there was a lot of water we had it all to ourselves! I think we go back tomorow...she's pooped! Ahhh!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great pictures - she looks like one happy dirty puppy. Bet she's sleeping well now!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Man, she is so gorgeous!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you! I'd love to see her and Gala together!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Our Klytie is a water Fiend... thinks nothing of going to the bottom of the river (3' of water) to find the biggest stone she can go after. This summer we're looking forward to seeing her introduce Ikon to water, and going to give Klytie a whirl at my friend's Dog Diving Dock. Should be a blast...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome pics! she is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Axel tries toe at the water too lol.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Awww she looks like she's having so much fun! How old is she? She looks like a puppy in one of the pictues!</span>


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice pictures. I can't wait until it gets warm enough to take my boys to the creek


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Cute pics, especially the ones of her checkin' out the stick!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

She'll be 6.5 months this Saturday! I'm still enjoying some puppy looks...sometimes I look at her and she looks like a dog, sometimes I look at her and still see puppy, but of course, her actions are still ALL puppy! But she's been eating/growing like a weed this week!! She has all this new "mane" fur. 

Jackie, it was sooo funny...she was running and then it was like "WHAT THE CRAP IS THAT?!?!?" even though she'd ran by it like fifty times...she would sniff at it, bark at it, she finally got to it, licked it then barked at it and zoomied off the other way. 

We plan on going back this weekend!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

here are a few more Anna v. Stick pics:


Spotting the "stick"









RUN AWAY!!!









Hmm...tastes like chickn...


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Haha awwww still a puppy =) The picture that I thought she really looked like a puppy in was the 3rd from the last. Those stick pictures made me LOL. My boyfriend keeps asking what I'm laughing at lol. I can see the whole scene in my head.</span>


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww she looks like she had so much fun! Don't you just love the zoomies, especially right when you start snoozing and then BAM they're off like a rocket, lol.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

When they act cautious like that is when I usually will Jump and go Blah! at them! making them jump.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Very cool! She looked like she was having fun!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

She looks like she was having a great time! I love pic #6!


----------

